# Tupperware Recommendations for Preparing Food 3-4 Days in Advance?



## SloppyJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm not sure if this is even a good question. I just have shitty plastic tupperware. But I start my cut diet on monday and I am in need of some good tupperware. I am a student so the more compact and packable the better. I will also be microwaving them to heat up my food. Anyone have any recommendations on what kind of tupperware to get or where to look? I don't even know where to start on this shit. 

My meals are pretty small. Typical meal: 6oz beef, 3/4C brown Rice and veggies. So they don't need to be huge at all. Or good ideas about this in general are appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)

Youre asking where to find tupperware? go to walmart.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Nah bro I don't want that shitty ass stuff. I was asking if anyone had a specific brand of badass tupperware that they recommend. I feel weird microwaving in that cheap plastic tupperware. 

Just mainly thinking out loud incase there's something that I didn't think about yet. I know a lot of people pre make meals for the week and they have to have a preference on what containers they use.


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)

I like gladware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






cheaper than tupperware and if they get warped, you can toss em out. The only problem with gladware is washing them on very hot settings. after a few times the lids dont seem to fit properly. They have assorted size packs from maybe 5-10 bucks.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

Premier | Food Storage Container | Rubbermaid


This is what we use, not cheap but they last a long time and you can add pieces as you need. They come individually or in sets and Walmart/Sam's Club/Costco usually have the best price.


----------



## ecto (Mar 31, 2012)

Rubbermaid is a good quality, even if sold at Wal-mart. In the restaurant industry Rubbermaid makes some high dollar containers, but you'll never see Tupperware. I'm with Anabolic here, go with Rubbermaid. Shit lasts forever.


----------



## squigader (Apr 13, 2012)

If you've got cash to spare
Amazon.com: Pyrex 6022369 Storage 14-Piece Round Set, Clear with Blue Lids: Kitchen & Dining
Amazon.com: Rubbermaid Easy Find Lid Food Storage Set, 40-Piece: Home & Kitchen


----------



## S_walker (Apr 13, 2012)

I use the gladware too. I'm sure microwaving them over and over has already set the cancer wheels in motion, but they work well for the money.


----------

